# How opinionated is Fi?



## Kynx (Feb 6, 2012)

Plumedoux said:


> Oh look with Fe, it works too.
> 
> 
> 
> More like everyone who makes him look like a bad person is labelled as an Fi user by him :laughing:


Don't say that. For a min, I thought I had the power of mind control :laughing:


----------



## ENFPurpleKitti (Mar 20, 2017)

brightflashes said:


> Plus we love the exploration of other people's points of view with Ne.


Well, NFPs do, anyway.

I've noticed people maligning Fe as well, basically claiming that they have no mind of their own, just crowd followers, etc. All of this stems from inaccurate understanding of the functions. Both Fe and Fi have proper, healthy uses.


----------

